# OTC drugs with bently



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

im on bentyl. I would like to know what OTC drugs its iok to take with it and what ones i cant.I suffer from stomah, ear, anlke, and headaches so i need to know wether or not i can talk OTC drugs like tynol and advil for them. anyone know?


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

Ask your pharmacist...I don't think they would hurt but ask whoever filled your prescription. They would know.


----------

